# Froglet trouble



## Sarahdactyl (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi there 

I have a tinc froglet that has had a low appetite since morphing.

I started soaking it in Ringer’s solution and it improved immensely. I saw it eat for the first time.

Sadly, now it is becoming thin again and I notice that his skin is sloughing off in strings.

My vet was of no help.

Can anyone please give me an idea of how to help this froglet?

It is currently in a grow out container that has a bottom layer of LFS, leaf litter that has been sanitized by boiling in distilled water, and a live plant cutting.

I used only distilled water.

I have a small piece of banana in the cage to attract his prey but he is entirely uninterested in eating at the moment.

There are many spring tails in the enclosure.

Per the vet’s advice I do use a low wattage UVB light during the day.

I use ranarium supplements but the frog isn’t eating anymore.

Thank you.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Welcome to the board, Sarah, and you have an excellent handle 

Sorry you are having issues with the froglet. Is this one that you produced or did you buy it as a tadpole? Regardless, I have found that sometimes froglets just fail to thrive. If you think about all the stuff that has to go perfectly for a tadpole to become a frogs, it's kind of amazing that it goes right as often as it does. You sound like you are doing everything possible for this little guy. It's in his hands now. Actually, the one thing I can think of is - are the flies and springs you are feeding so abundant that they are crawling all over the froglet? Probably not, but thought I would ask.

I do question why the vet would recommend UVB since this is a pretty contentious topic even among those of us who specialize in dart frogs. Sounds like the vet is either super savvy on darts or might be borrowing from what they know of other taxa to treat your little guy. I would find out which it is before going back there for dart frogs. I would ask the vet to produce the research that he or she is going off of to recommend UVB for dart frogs. 

I wish you and your little frog all the best and hope for a complete recovery. I wish I had something else to add, but I have not had good luck with froglets in straits as dire as yours seems to be in. You have already gone way above and beyond for your animal and are to be commended for it.

Mark


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

One option I see a lot of people use is FF larvae as they offer a higher fat content to assist with the initial weight gain as the frogs get more and more confident eating. That may be another option for your current little ones issue.


----------



## Sarahdactyl (Jul 14, 2020)

Thank you 

I bought it as a tadpole and raised it 🙂

Is there anything I can use that’s over the counter? Maybe an anti fungal or antibiotic? At this point I feel like I have nothing to lose...

There are a ton of springtails in the enclosure but I haven’t noticed them walking on the frog. Only a few fruit flies at this time.


----------



## Sarahdactyl (Jul 14, 2020)

I did offer fruit fly larvae. I did not notice that he was interested in them.

Shortly after starting the Ringer’s solution treatment I noticed him eating fruit flies.

His condition has taken a turn for the worst suddenly and the only change I noticed is his skin sloughing off unnaturally. My concern is that he has some kind of infection.


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

Before hopping into a true medicinal approach I would wonder if you could do the following:

Have a container with a low level of water inside the grow out enclosure that contains some long fern sphagnum (natural antiseptic) as well as an Indian almond leaf (another antiseptic) so that the froglet can hop in every so often without forcing it to soak.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

As a support I would sink a wide, very low lid with the electrolyte solution in w him. I like to put a flat pebble at the interior lip. They usually prefer to seat on or up against it. 

Because the solution is so compatible with life, it needs to be changed very frequently, even before it dries or soils. 

This is a low stress alternative to an enforced soak. 

If the "low uvb bulb" is either a 2.0 or a 5.0. If it is 13 W, and at 12 " or more a meter would find it at an insignificant reading. However the UVA index would be strong and the brightness and could add undesirable feature for a stressed frog, that would shelter themselves instinctively when compromised. I used uvb tubes with many groups of healthy froglets and mantellas but the coils are not as sound, and have had irregular behavior. Also, I dont thing uvb is relevant to your situation. Asking the vet for more details on Why would be something to do. It could be a specious recommendation, as Mark more graciously hinted at.

Also avoid a substrate seething with springs or too many FF in the hope that more will incite feeding.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Sarahdactyl said:


> Thank you
> 
> I bought it as a tadpole and raised it 🙂


That doesn't surprise me. Tadpoles are always a risk to buy. The added stress of being shipped is sometimes enough that things don't go right. That may be what happened to your little guy. I wish you the best, but if he isn't eating, that isn't a good sign. I am not sure that anything other than what Tihsho suggested will do any good at this point.

Mark


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Supporting the ionic balance of the froglet, or any ailing subject, is always first line protocol.( ;

I wouldn't say I've raised the dead a few hundred times, but close to it.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I dont see why you couldn't do both.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

What I have observed is if resources like volitional soaks with needed properties are presented in an easy enough manner to access and they are strong enough to use them, they will.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Tihsho said:


> Before hopping into a true medicinal approach I would wonder if you could do the following:
> 
> Have a container with a low level of water inside the grow out enclosure that contains some long fern sphagnum (natural antiseptic) as well as an Indian almond leaf (another antiseptic) so that the froglet can hop in every so often without forcing it to soak.


I think security _is_ somatic with fragile forms. And that this is a really good idea. And not troubleshooting antiseptics for an undiagnosed tiny froglet.

I have floated a mush of sphagnum in electrolyte solutions to gentle out enforced soaks for ship shocked and dehydrated tree frogs and other herps mostly and it brought them back. Volitional soaks are better. If they have the ability to use them.

Sorry for the multiple texts. I dont have good swaths of uninterrupted time but I'm thinking about your frog.


----------



## Sarahdactyl (Jul 14, 2020)

Thank you all!

Pertaining to the sphagnum moss... live or dried? I do have dried long fiber sphagnum but currently have no living.

I’m so bummed out because I thought the frog had turned a corner. After beginning the Ringer’s soaks I saw the frog hunting and eating fruit flies. He put on a considerable amount of weight and then BOOM skinny and peeling.

It honestly makes me want to give up on the hobby at times.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Oh no. Dont let it. As keepers we are Jack's of many trades, builders, doctors, researchers and more.

These things will happen and taking care of a sick frog teaches you invaluable lessons, not just about the sick, but about what keeps them well.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Sarahdactyl, What part of the country do you live? Sometimes there is someone local to help in person. Or if the worst happens, they help you get off to a good start with a heathy froglet.


----------



## Sarahdactyl (Jul 14, 2020)

Vestal, NY

Thank you and I will try not to lose hope and bail out of the hobby prematurely 😊


----------

